# Server ist nicht (mehr) erreichbar

## scheffe2804

Hallo

und schonmal danke fürs Lesen.

Ich habe auf einem Strato Root Server gentoo installiert und der Server lief ohne Neustart mehrere Wochen.

Bin heute nacht.

Ich habe einen Neustart versucht. Der Server antwortet aber nicht auf einen ping.

Über die Rettungsconsole per chroot habe ich einen Fehler gesucht, aber keinen gefunden.

Ich habe noch  drei Ausgaben angefügt die vielleicht helfen.

/etc/conf.d/net

/var/log/messages

Die Ausgabe von dmesg.

ifconfig im chroot

```
(chroot) / # ifconfig

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:21:85:fa:8f:d2

inet addr:85.214.217.225 Bcast:85.214.217.225 Mask:255.255.255.255

inet6 addr: fe80::221:85ff:fefa:8fd2/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:3381 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:1276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:392081 (382.8 KiB) TX bytes:247690 (241.8 KiB)

Memory:feae0000-feb00000

lo Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

-----------------------------

(chroot) h1824151 / # rc-config list default

Init scripts to be started by runlevel default

apache2

denyhosts

local

mysql

net.eth0

netmount

sshd

syslog-ng

udev-postmount

vixie-cron

----------------------------------
```

Wahrscheinlich ein total blödsinniger Fehler.

Wär nett, wenn sich das mal jemand anschaut.

Wenn noch Informationen erforderlich sind um das einfacher zu machen, leifere ich die gerne nach.

Gruß

Chris 

messages 

die vom gentoo chroot:

```
Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: fuse init (API version 7.13)

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: EXT3-fs (sda3): recovery required on readonly filesystem

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: EXT3-fs (sda3): write access will be enabled during recovery

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: EXT3-fs (sda3): recovery complete

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: udev: starting version 151

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: rtc_cmos 00:02: RTC can wake from S4

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: rtc_cmos 00:02: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: ACPI: duty_cycle spans bit 4

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling ASPM  L1

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: 0000:02:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:21:85:fa:8f:d2

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: 0000:02:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: 0000:02:00.0: eth0: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Disabling ASPM  L1

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: 0000:03:00.0: eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:21:85:fa:8f:d3

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: 0000:03:00.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: 0000:03:00.0: eth1: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): using internal journal

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: EXT3-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

Feb  3 13:00:49 v0o kernel: Adding 1060284k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1060284k

Feb  3 13:00:50 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

Feb  3 13:00:50 v0o kernel: e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

Feb  3 13:00:50 v0o rc-scripts: Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming DHCP

Feb  3 13:00:51 v0o kernel: e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

Feb  3 13:00:51 v0o kernel: 0000:02:00.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

Feb  3 13:00:52 v0o dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Feb  3 13:00:53 v0o dhclient: DHCPACK from 85.214.1.25

Feb  3 13:00:53 v0o dhclient: bound to 85.214.217.225 -- renewal in 40850 seconds.

Feb  3 13:00:53 v0o rc-scripts: Strange, the socket file already exist in "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"

Feb  3 13:00:53 v0o rc-scripts: it will be removed now and re-created by the MySQL server

Feb  3 13:00:53 v0o rc-scripts: BUT please make your checks.

Feb  3 13:00:56 v0o kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 10

Feb  3 13:00:56 v0o kernel: lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Feb  3 13:00:56 v0o sshd[11134]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Feb  3 13:00:56 v0o sshd[11134]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Feb  3 13:01:10 v0o cron[11396]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Feb  3 13:10:01 v0o cron[11470]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

dmesg

```

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009f000 - 000000000009ffff

reserve RAM buffer: 00000000ddfb0000 - 00000000dfffffff

Switching to clocksource hpet

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:08: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

system 00:08: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x040b] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x04d6] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0c00-0x0c01] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0c14] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0c50-0x0c51] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0c52] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0c6c] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0c6f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0cd0-0x0cd1] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0cd2-0x0cd3] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0cd4-0x0cd5] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0cd6-0x0cd7] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0cd8-0x0cdf] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0800-0x089f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0b10-0x0b1f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0900-0x090f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0x0910-0x091f] has been reserved

system 00:09: [io  0xfe00-0xfefe] has been reserved

system 00:09: [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [io  0x0a00-0x0a0f] has been reserved

system 00:0b: [io  0x0a10-0x0a1f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0xddffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfec00000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe9fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-03]

pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci 0000:00:05.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04-04]

pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [io  disabled]

pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem disabled]

pci 0000:00:14.4:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xde000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe9fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 8 [mem 0xde000000-0xdfffffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 9 [mem 0xf0000000-0xfebfffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 2048 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 41400k freed

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 20000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

fuse init (API version 7.13)

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

aufs 2-standalone.tree-34-20100621

msgmni has been set to 7866

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pcieport 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:04.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport 0000:00:05.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

ACPI: duty_cycle spans bit 4

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:05: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:06: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

drbd: initialized. Version: 8.3.7 (api:88/proto:86-92)

drbd: built-in

drbd: registered as block device major 147

drbd: minor_table @ 0xffff88011fb56bc0

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part ccc

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ff900 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ff980 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ffa00 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe7ff800 port 0xfe7ffa80 irq 22

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k5-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 1.0.2-k2

e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999 - 2009 Intel Corporation.

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s

0000:02:00.0: eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:21:85:fa:8f:d2

0000:02:00.0: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:02:00.0: eth0: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:03:00.0: Disabling ASPM L0s

0000:03:00.0: eth1: (PCI Express:2.5GB/s:Width x1) 00:21:85:fa:8f:d3

0000:03:00.0: eth1: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

0000:03:00.0: eth1: MAC: 2, PHY: 2, PBA No: ffffff-0ff

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

i2c /dev entries driver

piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDP725050GLA360, GM4OA5CA, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata2.00: ATA-8: Hitachi HDP725050GLA360, GM4OA5CA, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDP72505 GM4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDP72505 GM4O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

 sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

w83627ehf: Found W83627DHG chip at 0xa10

Software Watchdog Timer: 0.07 initialized. soft_noboot=0 soft_margin=60 sec (nowayout= 0)

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.17.0-ioctl (2010-03-05) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ip6tnl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 Dual-Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 1214 HE processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

Freeing unused kernel memory: 636k freed

aufs test_add:252:busybox[1113]: uid/gid/perm /squash 0/0/0755, 0/0/01777

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -184926607 ns)

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

e1000e 0000:02:00.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: None

0000:02:00.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 6086665

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 6086664

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 6086663

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 6086662

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 6086660

EXT3-fs (sda3): 5 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs (sda3): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

```

conf.d/net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!)..

config_eth0=( "85.214.217.225  netmask 255.255.255.255 brd 85.214.217.255" )

routes_eth0=( "85.214.217.1"  "default via 85.214.217.1" )

#config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

[/quote]

Sowie route-n des Rescue Systems in dem ich jetzt bin :

```
(chroot) h1824151 / # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

85.214.192.1    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         85.214.192.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Die Netmask stimmt , die sieht bei allen Strato Servern so aus.

----------

## Necoro

Die Netmask ist wirklich 255.255.255.255 ? 254 hinten würde in meinen Augen gerade noch Sinn machen, aber 255 sieht unsinnig aus. Aber naja - bin auch kein Netzwerktechniker  :Smile: 

----------

## scheffe2804

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Die Netmask ist wirklich 255.255.255.255 ? 254 hinten würde in meinen Augen gerade noch Sinn machen, aber 255 sieht unsinnig aus. Aber naja - bin auch kein Netzwerktechniker 

 

Das ist route -n, wenn ich im rescue Modus boote:

```
(chroot) h1824151 / # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

85.214.192.1    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0

0.0.0.0         85.214.192.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

die 255.255.255.255 passt schon, das ist ja das Internet interface. Zu Hause wäre das quasi ppp0.

```
X.X.X.X   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0

0.0.0.0         X.X.X.X   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 ppp0
```

Außerdem bringt die Route aus dem chroot nix. Das sind die Routen von dem Rescue Ding und das geht ja.

Mittlerweile geht er wieder oder ist das dass Rescue System?

```

 $ ping 85.214.217.225

PING 85.214.217.225 (85.214.217.225) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 85.214.217.225: icmp_req=1 ttl=56 time=20.3 ms

64 bytes from 85.214.217.225: icmp_req=2 ttl=56 time=20.9 ms

64 bytes from 85.214.217.225: icmp_req=3 ttl=56 time=19.3 ms

64 bytes from 85.214.217.225: icmp_req=4 ttl=56 time=19.4 ms

64 bytes from 85.214.217.225: icmp_req=5 ttl=56 time=20.5 ms

^C^C

--- 85.214.217.225 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 19.368/20.135/20.959/0.636 ms

eimer@Laptops ~ $ nmap 85.214.217.225

Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2011-02-03 17:51 CET

Nmap scan report for h1824151.stratoserver.net (85.214.217.225)

Host is up (0.066s latency).

Not shown: 997 closed ports

PORT    STATE SERVICE

22/tcp  open  ssh

80/tcp  open  http

443/tcp open  https

Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 3.69 seconds
```

Was hast du als letztes auf der Kiste gemacht bzw geändert?

Er muss auf jeden Fall einmal unsauber runter gefahren sein, sonst würde das mysql net meckern.

Sebastian

----------

## Rene-dev

hmm, das teil scheint ja zu booten.

hast du die serielle konsole am laufen? wenn nicht richte die mal ein, einfach in

/etc/inittab

die zeile

```
s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 57600 ttyS0 vt100
```

eintragen.

dann auf die console connecten, enter druecken, und hochfahren.

Das gleiche geht uebrigens auch mit dem grub:

in /etc/grub/menu.lst

```
serial --unit=0 --speed=57600 --word=8 --parity=no --stop=1

terminal serial
```

Rene

----------

## cryptosteve

scheffe2804, wie ist der Stand der Dinge, hast Du die Möhre wieder ans Netz bekommen?

----------

